# Pillar spokes, how are they?



## aranesp (Jan 6, 2009)

what do you guys think of pillar spokes? im talking about their steel spokes (not ti). are they as good as the rest (sapim, wheelsmith, dt)? 

thanks


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I've had years of trouble-free service with their bladed & DB on different wheels. But if you are an aero weenie, Sapim's C-Xrays ($$) are supposed to be the best.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Neuvation wheels uses those spokes and they are very good wheels.


----------



## two-one (May 22, 2009)

I found the bladed PSR 1422's to be pretty "sharp"... with a rectagular cross-section, instead of oval, and a dull finish. 

They never broke though... but I do prefer the CNSpoke MAC424 as an DT Aerolite alternative.


----------

